# folding shovel



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

im not sure if there is a thread on this already, if there is, then i am sorry for lot looking for it. anyway. what are your views on having a folding shovel on your BOB?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Lots of threads ..

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/folding-shovel-worth-weight-7278/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/best-car-shovel-snow-country-9920/

One of the best that I found is from the Chinese military, video of it in action: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/folding-shovel-worth-weight-7278/#post81890


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

I spend a lot of time offroading and carry a full-sized shovel on trips (you can see some in my blog).

When I am just driving around town I carry a US military folding shovel so that I at least have something in case the SHTF.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

prepper2012 said:


> im not sure if there is a thread on this already, if there is, then i am sorry for lot looking for it. anyway. what are your views on having a folding shovel on your BOB?


Second only in value to a bigger medical kit.
You do know to just sharpen the bottom side right?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have a Coleman. 
It is old as hell. Used to be my Pops.
Very sturdy.
Riding in a rubber ALICE US GI shovel carrier on the back of my BOB. 
I have been considering getting one of the older GI non folders


----------

